# Tt Destroyed By Tornado



## mike (Dec 17, 2006)

We did it


----------



## mike (Dec 17, 2006)

Well those of you that know us know I have always wanted a class c or a. We have gone through two outbacks and one sob. The sob was supposed to be the one to last us for ten years. Well six months after having it, it was destroyed on the dealers lot. We did have to go through our insurance and probably lost about a 1000 dollars all said and done. I can live with it. Not happy and had to battle a little, but the insurance company did come up in their settlement. Now, I feel like the first time I did when we got our first tt. Excited but nervous. We had a class c as a kid and I always wanted one. Those that know us know we go far and the burb was great for those trips but I just wanted a little more room while going down the road. We now have some decisions to make, Do I keep the burb or sell it. Do I keep the yamaha generator or sell it. Both are awesome. I am thinking about replacing the burb with a two door jeep and set the jeep up to be towed. This year it looks like Colorado and Utah here we come!!!. We also may try to swing to the Cedar Point rally. Not sure about that. Anyway, I will always be an outbacker, just not with an outback at this time


----------



## Todd&Regan (Jul 1, 2010)

Nice looking MH! I hope you have years of enjoyment with it! Hopefully you'll be able to make it Cedar Point for the rally. If so, see ya there!


----------



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

Looks real nice Mike! Sure makes it easier to just jump in a go on a trip with plenty of room for the kids to roam around during those long drives. Come out to Hocking Hills with us sometime.

Hope to see you at the Cedar Point Rally too...

Mark


----------



## mike (Dec 17, 2006)

At fanantacal, It would be great to see u again. We are starting our plans and are looking to go out west. Not sure yet. but maybe we can swing out by you for a long weekend


----------



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

mike said:


> At fanantacal, It would be great to see u again. We are starting our plans and are looking to go out west. Not sure yet. but maybe we can swing out by you for a long weekend


That would be great! It would be nice to see you and your family again.

Mark


----------

